# Input jack



## Zylent (Sep 14, 2019)

Guys im kinda lost, I just got new input Jack but are diferents from the regular I use. How I do the conection with this type of conector?


----------



## Cybercow (Sep 14, 2019)

Zylent said:


> Guys im kinda lost, I just got new input Jack but are diferents from the regular I use. How I do the conection with this type of conector?


If you look at the jack carefully, you'll see which connection is grounded. The other is the tip connection.


----------



## Mourguitars (Sep 14, 2019)

Zylent said:


> Guys im kinda lost, I just got new input Jack but are diferents from the regular I use. How I do the conection with this type of conector?




In layman terms , the pill shaped  end one is ground goes to the circuit board, the one win the head shape goes to the breakout board foot switch....had some one describe it that way to me once

Mike


----------



## Zylent (Sep 14, 2019)

This?


----------



## Barry (Sep 14, 2019)

Zylent said:


> This?


Yes


----------



## Jbanks (Sep 25, 2019)

If you look at the metal tongue part that the tip would hit when inserted into the jack, whichever one of the two upper tabs is connected to that tongue is the tip connection. The other one is the ground


----------

